# Have an 8wt, ordered 4wt but should've gone with 5wt? Advice for a newb



## MonkeyBoy (Jul 9, 2021)

Hey all! Longtime lurker,

I have an 8wt for pike, bass, and carp already, but I wanted an outfit for what I mostly catch--panfish and largemouth dinks. I got a smoking deal on a 9' 4wt, but now I'm second guessing myself (even though I've literally spent hours researching 4wt vs 5wt threads and articles).

For panfish and dinks (and occasionally something larger by chance) on ponds, smaller lakes and rivers, 4wt or 5wt?

Thanks,

MB


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

If it is a stiffer (faster) 4 wt, you will be fine. Those bass will feel just a little bigger that's all. You can even use a 5 wt line if you need to soften, or slow it down. 

Though I use a 3 wt on some hefty 20 inch trout, the fast 5 weight is better for larger flies and wind. With the 8wt, you can always throw big flies or use in the wind. If I had to start over, I would have gone 8wt, 4wt, then 6wt. Now 25 years later I'm using 9wt, 8wt, 7wt, 5wt, 4wt, 3wt. But many of my rods I pick up used or in clearance or as gifts.

Rickerd


----------



## laneda (Aug 25, 2015)

You should be fine with a 4wt on panfish and smaller bass. Certainly a larger bass will put some bend into your rod but landing is still very doable with proper control. In my opinion rod weight has more to do with the size and weight fly your casting then the fish your catching, exception being larger fish (steelhead, pike, etc.) . If you're casting lighter flies and avoiding some of the bigger weighted streamers you should be fine.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

You'll be fine. Stop overthinking things and just go fish it!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm with laneda on this. It's more fly size than fish size with few exceptions which they have already mentioned.
I have 1 2wt, 2 3wts, 2 4wts, 1-5wt, 1-6wt, 1-7wt, 1-9wt.
Least fished of all are the 5 & 7 wts. I do a little trout & steelhead fishing, but 90% of my time is spent on panfish & bass. My "go to's" are my 2 & 3 wts. You can whip a decent bass with these, but do NOT try to lift a bass with a flyrod. In fact, I don't lift fish with any rod.
Like you, I started with an 8wt, then went to a 4wt. You'll be fine. BTW, that 'gill in my avatar was caught on a 3wt with a size 12 woolybugger in a pond.

Mike


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

4wt all day.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

keep the 9' 4wt and add a 10' 5wt. problem solved...


----------



## MonkeyBoy (Jul 9, 2021)

You guys are great! I really appreciate the advice. Sometimes I do get too wrapped up in details and it helps to have some level-headed fellow anglers!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

This is fly fishing. Its all about the details and knowing when to use them to your advantage. Only time on water gives you this knowledge. So yes just go fish them.
Rickerd


----------



## MonkeyBoy (Jul 9, 2021)

Thanks all! Just caught a decent bass on the 4wt today and it held up great! I thought the leader was too feeble and tiny but to break, but I was happy it didn't. I'm catching less than I usually do with spinning gear, but having a ton of fun!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

MonkeyBoy said:


> Thanks all! Just caught a decent bass on the 4wt today and it held up great! I thought the leader was too feeble and tiny but to break, but I was happy it didn't. I'm catching less than I usually do with spinning gear, but having a ton of fun!


Congrats on A Nice bass! Keep in mind that the additional bend in a flyrod serves as a shock absorber & the leader WILL be stronger than you think. 
Also, watch what happens as time goes on. I catch more fly fishing than on spinning gear.

Mike


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Just my two cents about rod weights…. As you match the hatch for the type of fly needed for your targeted species you should also match the weight of the rod to that same species whenever possible.Using light equipment is a lot of fun but can also tire a fish beyond exhaustion.If your into C/R it’s something to think about. IMHO


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

IF you are steelheading, I would not go below a 6 wt. I use 7 and 8wt rods for them here. My 9wt is for Salmon and some saltwater. The salmon in MI broke my 8 wt one year. Heck I even broke my 9wt last time there, but I was trying to land a big one by myself and pulled too hard to get into the net. Snap and fish gone! My fault. The 8wt break was more of a stress fracture that eventually gave out.

Rickerd


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

rickerd said:


> IF you are steelheading, I would not go below a 6 wt. I use 7 and 8wt rods for them here. My 9wt is for Salmon and some saltwater. The salmon in MI broke my 8 wt one year. Heck I even broke my 9wt last time there, but I was trying to land a big one by myself and pulled too hard to get into the net. Snap and fish gone! My fault. The 8wt break was more of a stress fracture that eventually gave out.
> 
> Rickerd


Use to do the White and the Muskegon for steelhead and salmon on fly’s it was a blast and a lot of action. Like you I did the 9wt there but my learning curve took a big jump in the Keys using a 11wt on tarpon and a 9wt on Spanish mackerel,absolute freight trains. I had more success with the mackerel because of the chum line bringing them in but a hook up on a tarpon is very memorable.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I built a 9' 4wt for crappie on the fly last year. Now I use it for everything. I think you'll like it. My 9' 4wt is being used for bluegill, light bass, smallmouth, a lake that has smaller carp, trout, pretty much everything.


----------

